# 40cal



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello all brand new to this forum. But I do have a question it seems as though in other forums when I ask about the 40. I get several responses that suggest that 40 will be gone before long. I currently have the first gen FS M&P 9mm but have always loved the 40. Any thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The .40cal in my opinion is here to stay. If anything, I believe the .40cal will have a resurgence. Here is a fairly recent article MAY 18, 2018. The 40cal has an excellent track record of stopping bad guys.

*Police Sidearms: The Handguns of America's 10 Largest Departments*
https://www.tactical-life.com/firearms/handguns/largest-departments-police-sidearms/


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

I hope it has a resurgence I love the 40cal I want a M&P 2.0 40c either in the 4” or 3.6”


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If I had a dollar for every thread I have come across in the last few years saying the .40 S&W is dying or dead, I could buy a lot of .40 S&W ammo. No, it is not going anywhere. There are a huge number of pistols chambered in that caliber and a lot of people who like and shoot .40. As long as people buy it, ammo manufacturers will produce it.

It is my impression that most of this ".40 S&W is dead" nonsense originates with individuals who never liked the caliber, and now are saying "See, I was right".


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Wishful thinking. The FBI has christened the 9MM as the ultimate everything. Well, they really didn't but the people who read the reports wanted it to say that, so it did,,,,,,,,,,to them. 
They were also blamed of making other statements that just aren't true. It was either an outright lie or skewed and manipulated data that was so obvious it is kinda silly.
I always enjoyed the "too snappy" imediately followed by "slow and weak" Sort of hard to have both at the same time. I never heared what it was slower than ore weaker than, either.
The 40 S&W will survive. The haters are gonna hate and always will, and knowing why is not in the requirements.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> Wishful thinking. The FBI has christened the 9MM as the ultimate everything. Well, they really didn't but the people who read the reports wanted it to say that, so it did,,,,,,,,,,to them.
> They were also blamed of making other statements that just aren't true. It was either an outright lie or skewed and manipulated data that was so obvious it is kinda silly.
> I always enjoyed the "too snappy" imediately followed by "slow and weak" Sort of hard to have both at the same time. I never heared what it was slower than ore weaker than, either.
> The 40 S&W will survive. The haters are gonna hate and always will, and knowing why is not in the requirements.


Yeah I like my 9mm but love the 40cal. Not sure why but I do.


----------



## Walks (Sep 8, 2019)

Nope, after 25+yrs the .40S&W is not going to go away. 
I think we have more first time Handgun buyers then ever before. 9mm is a cheaper alternative and easier to shoot. 
And things go in cycles.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

NU9MM said:


> Yeah I like my 9mm but love the 40cal. Not sure why but I do.


LostWife says it has Brass.
All Two Bits and a Buck of her chases those range balls all over the place, and does frightening things to her "man" target. I finally got her a XDM last year for Christmas and she stopped trying to steal my 23 every chance she had.
I like the XDM, the only regret is I didn't get one for me at the price I found hers. 
I got a bad taste for 9 while working for Uncle. 45 is a fantastic round, but magazine capacity is anemic and the grip on most pistols is a handful and more than one for LostWife. 40 is more than just a compromise for us. After a career of seeing the results of 40 caliber hits, I will stick with it. Very versitale as well.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The .40 S&W is not going anywhere, it is an established round, and it does a lot of things well.
If I got a good deal on one, I would take it, without hesitation. The debate about its future is a tempest in a teapot. IMHO.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> LostWife says it has Brass.
> All Two Bits and a Buck of her chases those range balls all over the place, and does frightening things to her "man" target. I finally got her a XDM last year for Christmas and she stopped trying to steal my 23 every chance she had.
> I like the XDM, the only regret is I didn't get one for me at the price I found hers.
> I got a bad taste for 9 while working for Uncle. 45 is a fantastic round, but magazine capacity is anemic and the grip on most pistols is a handful and more than one for LostWife. 40 is more than just a compromise for us. After a career of seeing the results of 40 caliber hits, I will stick with it. Very versitale as well.


That awesome LostWife tears it up with a forty. Would love to have a gal that loved to shoot.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I like my .40 M&P so much that I let it hang around with my SBH.


----------

